# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Yankee Gumbo

## kyratshooter

You know you are dealing with a Yankee when the gumbo recipe on the internet does not call for okra!

----------


## natertot

lol, I am one of the few Yankees that love okra..... and gumbo for that matter! In reality, I am surprised there is a Yankee recipe for either!

On a side note, glad dinner just got ready. You made me hungry!!!!!

----------


## LowKey

I'm a Yankee. You guys can keep the okra. By all means throw it in the gumbo, I like gumbo, but I get to push it to the side if I recognize it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Gotta have okra in the gumbo!

----------


## Fixit

Gumbo must have okra and sassafras leaves .

----------


## hunter63

Y'all can have mine as well.......

----------


## Mannlicher

arn't 'yankee' and 'gumbo' mutually exclusive terms?     :Laugh: 


fixit, we call that Sassafrass leaf "fila"     :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep I think gumbo and yankee cancel each other out.

I moved just far enough north to leave the part of the country known for its good cooking.  Many of the foods I grew up eating are not known in this region and some of the swill they call food is not fit for hogs!

These people up here make chili with spaghetti sauce, add a couple of spoons full of cinnamon and then try to pass it off as original Greek Chili! 

Who ever heard of Greek chili anyway?

Chili is from the Texican border country, not from Macedonia, poured on spaghetti and covered with cheese and called a three way.  I don't eat nothing that is called a three way!

They even look at me funny when I ask for extra grits at the Waffle House.  Now you know there's something fishy going on when they look at you funny at the Waffle House!

Unfortunately I also got stuck in the middle earth region of the country where they don't know how to make the good hash browns either.  A little farther north and they would have discovered garlic and onions, but not here!

----------


## natertot

> These people up here make chili with spaghetti sauce, add a couple of spoons full of cinnamon and then try to pass it off as original Greek Chili! 
> 
> Who ever heard of Greek chili anyway?
> 
> Chili is from the Texican border country, not from Macedonia, poured on spaghetti and covered with cheese and called a three way.  I don't eat nothing that is called a three way!


The dressed up spaghetti as chili is NOT a northern thing, that is a Cincinnati thing! I grew up in Iowa with plenty of relatives in IL, NE and even a few in WI. None of us heard of this until I moved to Cincinnati and we all detest it as well!

----------


## Rick

Anything that looks like snot is off my menu. Okra is okay fried but never snotty.

----------


## crashdive123

> Anything that looks like snot is off my menu. Okra is okay fried but never snotty.


I hear ya brother.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old Professor

Hey y'all, not all of us northerners are against okra. While I do not make it on a regular basis, I have never had okra that I did not like. Had some in gumbo last week. And I made a jambalaya with okra for a pot luck two weeks ago and the pot was scraped clean by the other people there.(I had to go home with out any left overs for lunch the next day - bummer!!)

----------


## kyratshooter

> The dressed up spaghetti as chili is NOT a northern thing, that is a Cincinnati thing! I grew up in Iowa with plenty of relatives in IL, NE and even a few in WI. None of us heard of this until I moved to Cincinnati and we all detest it as well!


There is also that Goeta stuff they have invented.  Meatless sausage made form pork fat and rolled oats!  They claim it is German, and I even have one friend that claims her grandmother brought he original recipe here from Germany.  

Fact is the Germans never heard of the stuff and it is unknown anywhere in the world outside the Cincinnati area!

They won't eat okra or grits but they crave their fried pig fat and rolled oats????

If you are going to eat fried pig fat it should be the way God intended, as PORK RINDS!

----------


## Batch

I have for years made grits and added eggs on top. I decided to try dropping the egg in the middle. And that worked fine. But, then I added them at about the 10 minute mark and mixed the 2 eggs in with the mix. This is awesome.

----------

